# Dreams or nightmares?



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ever since I caught my first ski a few years back they have haunted my dreams and thoughts ever since. Like alot of people I have a child and have to work for a living. When I am able to get out I am stuck to shoreline and let me tell you, I have hiked so many miles of shoreline and produced not a single fish. Also people say they wanna fish till it's time to fish and you hear nothing but excuses. Guess I am a little more of an avid angler then most. Long story short I'm always looking for tips and trick that I could use on my shoreline excursions or even if you want a extra body on the boat I'm your guy lol thanks in advanced and tight lines!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishguy13 said:


> Ever since I caught my first ski a few years back they have haunted my dreams and thoughts ever since. Like alot of people I have a child and have to work for a living. When I am able to get out I am stuck to shoreline and let me tell you, I have hiked so many miles of shoreline and produced not a single fish. Also people say they wanna fish till it's time to fish and you hear nothing but excuses. Guess I am a little more of an avid angler then most. Long story short I'm always looking for tips and trick that I could use on my shoreline excursions or even if you want a extra body on the boat I'm your guy lol thanks in advanced and tight lines!


Adding what part of the state would probably help.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Closest area to me that I know of for musky is westbranch


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Fishguy13 said:


> Closest area to me that I know of for musky is westbranch


Ok. That should help you find a partner. Now I haven't done it recently but were 2 marinas on Leeesville that had rental boats with motors which would help your quest. Somewhere around $55 for 3 hours of fishing.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

I didnt know about the boat rental and I will definently keep that in mind. Bout an hour drive from akron area to leesville. Would be nice to get out with someone who has been musky fishing for longer then I've been alive. (I'm 28) even to be designated net man for a day just to get out with them and watch would tech me a lifetimes of knowledge.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Just out of curiosity I went though my GPS data and have 126.3 miles logged between westbranch and mogadore reservoir last year. 41.8 miles at westbranch alone this year. Damn I need a boat... lol


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Fishguy13 said:


> Just out of curiosity I went though my GPS data and have 126.3 miles logged between westbranch and mogadore reservoir last year. 41.8 miles at westbranch alone this year. Damn I need a boat... lol


That's lotta shoreline!


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

matticito said:


> That's lotta shoreline!


You have no idea. The amount of trail I have broke is ridiculous. Then come up on a good spot and having to cast between branches, trying to cast in weeds almost as tall as you. Learned quick a small machete and a hatchet comes in handy along my adventures.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

montagc said:


> I like your style!


I have a year and half old baby girl so when I do get the chance to go out I make the most of my time and not scared to do what it takes to hit the spots I can reach from shore.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Buy a boat, you can get a 14 fter with a old 9.9 for 1500 bucks usually. Any boat will do for west branch. Don't need to spend much money to get on the water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

On a budget you could maybe even find a jon boat and an old trolling motor for cheap (maybe $400). Heck, I have an old one that I would just give you (trolling motor). Check facebook market place for a cheap jon boat that comes with a trailer and you're on your way.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah yes, a young man bitten by the muskie bug. 

I have also done a lot of shoreline musky fishing (successfully). There is some good advice already given and I would defineitly save for a good used boat. I have an old 12 ft. Gamefisher (on a small trailer) equiped with an old 8hp Mariner tiller drive. Have about $700 bucks in it. Found a 35 lb. thrust Minn Kota on Craigslist last year for $35. Having a boat will definitely give you an advantage. However, that being said, here's my advice because I've also logged a lot of shoreline miles and, like you, have carried the hatchet and machete. Hell, I've probably taken down more weeds, brush and trees along Ohio waterways than most professional landscapers do in a season. I'm not terribly familiar with Westbranch but if I were stuck with shoreline fishing I would look to the headwaters and tailwaters of the lake. Often times there is some decent access (and pretty good fishing) in these areas. Hope this helps, good luck. 


"Let me start by stating the fact that musky fishing is a disease...........I just want that to be perfectly clear--good or bad--it is definitely a disease; one that is far more addicting than tobacco, alcohol, or drugs." 

--_Legendary muskie guide and angler Pete Maina_


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

steelshep said:


> Ah yes, a young man bitten by the muskie bug.
> 
> I have also done a lot of shoreline musky fishing (successfully). There is some good advice already given and I would defineitly save for a good used boat. I have an old 12 ft. Gamefisher (on a small trailer) equiped with an old 8hp Mariner tiller drive. Have about $700 bucks in it. Found a 35 lb. thrust Minn Kota on Craigslist last year for $35. Having a boat will definitely give you an advantage. However, that being said, here's my advice because I've also logged a lot of shoreline miles and, like you, have carried the hatchet and machete. Hell, I've probably taken down more weeds, brush and trees along Ohio waterways than most professional landscapers do in a season. I'm not terribly familiar with Westbranch but if I were stuck with shoreline fishing I would look to the headwaters and tailwaters of the lake. Often times there is some decent access (and pretty good fishing) in these areas. Hope this helps, good luck.
> 
> ...


I will definitely give that a shot. But I have been saving for a boat. Just takes a while with the little one these day. Also is the book pete maina published worth the buy?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Fish the damn and the SE corner by it, the shoreline by Rocksprings road bridge always has fish as well, don't need to get off the beaten path to find areas where the musky are. Spots along the campground are good as well. 

What have you been throwing at them? Maybe your approach is wrong? I mean they will eat anything but obviously certain baits are better (to far better) than others


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Fishguy,

Sounds like you have a plan. 

I have the book _Muskies Suck _by Maina. I think it is a very entertaining read amd worth the buy but if you're looking for more of an instructional book I'd recommend _The Complete Guide to Musky Hunting _(Saric and Heiting). Also recommend _Surface Bait Subtleties (Dettloff) (There's absolutely nothing like a big musky blowing up a topwater).
In the meantime keep getting out there and cast. Nothing beats getting the experience of time on the water. _


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have a few big bucktails I made, spinnerbaits, medusa, and a few crankbaits soft and hard. I'll focus on edges of big weedbeds and even plow a big spinner through the weeds. RIP rap areas and everywhere else I can get to. I cant even seem to raise 1.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

steelshep said:


> Fishguy,
> 
> Sounds like you have a plan.
> 
> ...


I'm a big reader so I'll pry end up with the books mentioned before the end of this year. Forgot to mention I do have a few big buzz baits and a plopper


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Sounds like a good start for an arsenal. I've never done good with the big buzzbaits but the plopper is a great topwater. Since late June or so bucktails have been money where I'm fishing. 


Fishguy13 said:


> I have a few big bucktails I made, spinnerbaits, medusa, and a few crankbaits soft and hard. I'll focus on edges of big weedbeds and even plow a big spinner through the weeds. RIP rap areas and everywhere else I can get to. I cant even seem to raise 1.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice. My brain is like a sponge when it comes to fishing so all the tips I get will be implemented into my hunts, And any future advice as well. I'm just ready for all these miles and hours I've put in to pay off and for this nightmare to become a dream come true. All the time seeing guys post mid and high 40s fish and here I am getting excited over a follow.


----------



## steelshep (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck Fishguy. Don't be afraid to reach out for more tips/advice. I was once a struggling angler bitten by the musky bug so I know where your at.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

steelshep said:


> Good luck Fishguy. Don't be afraid to reach out for more tips/advice. I was once a struggling angler bitten by the musky bug so I know where your at.


Thank you sir! And always looking for good info. Reason I am here! and if anyone is in the neo area and needs/wants an extra man on boat dont be scared to reach out. I'll be sure to leave the machete and hatchet at home for that


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...like you I footstep 99% of the time with my fishing. Been fishing a long time and some of my early trips I can remember is when I was under 10 years old living on east 54th street...cleveland. Dad waking me up at 2 am to pull worms out of our 16 x 20 foot front yard and then heading all the way out to Rockwell on 14...and bang away at crappie till the sun came up...dam good ole days!

...like said ... fishing along time. Only last 6/7 years took it more serious like...then in 2014 on a April day out at Westbranch after work with 2 friends casting for walleye off the dam rocks...I got that (BURN) when my 1st ever muskie smoked my my 4" lure and in the end broke rod in 2 places. 4/11/14...took notes and always have since. Some simple like just what I was casting and if cloudy and wind...but notes taken. Always have laid footsteps while out fishing. The dam at westbranch probably have stepped on 75% of them rocks...plus all the trails and some off the trails that led to water...for me nowadays it's a half and half thing.

...it starts ... well I'm always thinking about fishing lol. But I put it like this...driving to work and thinking about fishing...put in the day and head home grab rods load car and out to a spot...and start them steps. I take it in...the walk the trees a little mushroom patch growing on the side of a stump...when at waters edge most times I take a moment and look around and just relax. 

...(dreams or nightmares) It don't got to be like that. Treat your outings with more than fishing...find that (peace) when out...I'm talking sunsets/sunrises bubbles popping the surface and that sound that you hear...you will hear it and when you do make it yours. Now that's fishing...fishing for muskie fishing for whatever. Been fishing Westbranch shorelines along time and have crossed paths with muskies alot...most times not fishing for them but overtime have realized that at any given cast one will be there...love the branch for its complex challenges and its wooded shorelines. 

...in the end for me I take it like this...westbranch ladue erie shorelines or wherever...footsteps...I remember them I put em there and I would not take a one back! 

Good luck with future trips my man. Sorry if I got off track abit...

Don.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...like you I footstep 99% of the time with my fishing. Been fishing a long time and some of my early trips I can remember is when I was under 10 years old living on east 54th street...cleveland. Dad waking me up at 2 am to pull worms out of our 16 x 20 foot front yard and then heading all the way out to Rockwell on 14...and bang away at crappie till the sun came up...dam good ole days!
> 
> ...like said ... fishing along time. Only last 6/7 years took it more serious like...then in 2014 on a April day out at Westbranch after work with 2 friends casting for walleye off the dam rocks...I got that (BURN) when my 1st ever muskie smoked my my 4" lure and in the end broke rod in 2 places. 4/11/14...took notes and always have since. Some simple like just what I was casting and if cloudy and wind...but notes taken. Always have laid footsteps while out fishing. The dam at westbranch probably have stepped on 75% of them rocks...plus all the trails and some off the trails that led to water...for me nowadays it's a half and half thing.
> 
> ...


First thing I do when I get any spot is take in the peace and serenity that come with the wilderness. I show respect and appreciate every piece of grass I step on to every bug that hits me in the gave while casting. You have to enjoy the little things in life to see the big picture. Every ski thay has ever followed or attempted to grab ahold of my lures gets a prayer and a better luck next time. As for the dreams or nightmares, it's the after thoughts of what I could have done differently on that trip and what I wanna try next time out. I myself keep a bag and rods in my vehicle at all times just incase I happen to pass a muskie spot. People think I'm looney with how much time and effort I put into my fishing. But this whole says it all.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love it!

...looney...shoot that's me. Know folks that think the same...too dam bad that they are just just living. That grass and bugs you talk about...love that to. Sometimes sucks lol. But like said ... footsteps brother. They will lead to something epic something to use as a teaching/lesson or something for self peace...fishing can get deep if you let it.

...picture is when going out on crap day (my favorite) 

Don.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Love it!
> 
> ...looney...shoot that's me. Know folks that think the same...too dam bad that they are just just living. That grass and bugs you talk about...love that to. Sometimes sucks lol. But like said ... footsteps brother. They will lead to something epic something to use as a teaching/lesson or something for self peace...fishing can get deep if you let it.
> 
> ...


Weather to me is just another reason to get out and see what's out while no one is out. And just like you said it's always a learning experience. But weather it be by foot or boat I take every cast, every trip, even down to every drop of water that hits me as a learning experience. With that being said I've been able to take lessons I've learned and dominate every other species I target but muskie. Even though 99% of my muskie trips end up with my hooks still sharp I still get at it and give it my 110% I am determined to land the fish that has haunted my dreams.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Usually the riprap area on each side of a dam in alot of our lakes hold muskie ice out through april. 
And I also agree with trying out the spillways. Not sure how far alum creek or clear fork are from you but both are good muskie spillways...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Usually the riprap area on each side of a dam in alot of our lakes hold muskie ice out through april.
> And I also agree with trying out the spillways. Not sure how far alum creek or clear fork are from you but both are good muskie spillways...



Always fish in those areas but LOTS of them in the spring.


----------



## Fishguy13 (Mar 26, 2018)

Well was out friday evening and in a few hours worked the dam at westbranch and no go. Was little to no lake traffic for a while and not a thing. Gonna head out again this evening and try again. 2 pics from start of hike.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Great thread, shows that it's not about the fish, is it? Fav memory of standing in the middle of the Rocky, nothing man-made in sight, knowing my time is short before frostbite sets in, near white-out conditions with snowflakes big as a golfball. Only sound the trickle of life flowing past during moments never to be recaptured. The float in the current was just an afterthought.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

In other news, reading about the machete/hatchet wielding, occurs to me, you might be spooking any fish in the vicinity. You might want to pre-scout and pre-hack a few areas even during the same trip. Hack a few spots, then come back, even 1/2 hour later when it's settled down. Can't hurt to wear camo, be a bit stealthy, and present a low profile around such a wary critter in close quarters, especially a trophy fish. Un-natural vibrations on shore in otherwise un-interrupted serenity turns me off, I would imagine it's the same for other wary old critters lol.


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

Fishguy13 said:


> Ever since I caught my first ski a few years back they have haunted my dreams and thoughts ever since. Like alot of people I have a child and have to work for a living. When I am able to get out I am stuck to shoreline and let me tell you, I have hiked so many miles of shoreline and produced not a single fish. Also people say they wanna fish till it's time to fish and you hear nothing but excuses. Guess I am a little more of an avid angler then most. Long story short I'm always looking for tips and trick that I could use on my shoreline excursions or even if you want a extra body on the boat I'm your guy lol thanks in advanced and tight lines!


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

I would explore more river fishing. There are easy access points that offer pike, walleye, bass, cats etc. I search google maps & look at satellite view, often surprised how great the fishing is. Also you can avoid the hassles of weed beds from shore that you get on lakes. Good luck!


----------

